# laptop issue - any techies about please



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Any techies about? My laptop power lead didnt work (loose wire I think K pulled it out of the computer) so bought a new one. Tested it in shop without battery as the manager said this would ensure we were getting electrical rather than battery power and it seemed ok. Now at home again it seems ok if I take off the battery but reverts to battery power (ie no power) if I put the battery back even if its plugged in....any thoughts


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

tb,
is it not maybe charging up the battery? might be worth leaving it on overnight and seeing ?
kirsty
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

the little cable iconny thing is not showing or am I being thick?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no definitely not charging as charge is going down.....


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Twiceblessed, my dh reckons your batterie is completely dead ie you need a new one. The reason the laptop works without the battery is because it's not there so power is not routed through the battery but if the battery is put in power is routed through battery so if battery is dead power go through. hope that makes sense.
kay


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

According to Currys and Dell now also it seems the universal adaptor I bought isnt that universal and only provides enough power to make the computer run and not to charge the battery as well! Dell are sending me a free replacement cable.  For now I am using the universal one without the battery in situ....

Battery if I need it is now on 30% I think


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

they will say that so you spend the extra on their power cable, i got a new universal adaptor and it is indeed universal as i have it at work where it is fine and my other one at home, it may be a faulty one? - worth checking?

otherwise poss the batttery?

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks its going back anyway when the new free one arrives direct from Dell!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

thats not bad then just enough to keep you going!
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cant cope with the ff withdrawal

Hope you are ok hon xxx


----------

